# Dixie vs The Ball



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Dixie had so much fun with her new ball yesterday! ...for about 3 minutes.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

awww she did look disappointed then she was mad at it, had me giggling!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

I felt so bad for her later. XD When my Dad went for groceries this morning, he came back with a new ball for her, haha. This time we'll cover it in duct tape and see how it goes. 

Here's a pic I got before she started playing with yesterday.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

She loves her ball. Too bad it broke
She looks so pretty up against the purple. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Let me know if the duct tape works, Max does the exact same thing! I thought I was gonna go broke last summer buying balls for him!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Too funny! She definitely let that thing know how she felt about it popping!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Too funny! My neighbors went through I don't know how many balls with their 2 labs and finally bought Jolly Balls made for horses. It's been 4 years and they now have 5 balls that the dogs play with for a few hours daily


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This is the best ball we bought last April. Amazon.com: Jolly Pets Bounce-n-Play Dog Toy, Blueberry Scented, 8-Inch: Pet Supplies
We had the same problem with him breaking them. This blue one is great. It has been outside all winter and when it snows he just digs it up and keeps on playing with it.

I have a thread where I compared all of the balls we bought for him. I think it's called Bentley's balls.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> Let me know if the duct tape works, Max does the exact same thing! I thought I was gonna go broke last summer buying balls for him!


The duct tape worked like a charm!  We got a new ball the next day, covered it in duct tape, and she's still playing with it today. 



hubbub said:


> Too funny! My neighbors went through I don't know how many balls with their 2 labs and finally bought Jolly Balls made for horses. It's been 4 years and they now have 5 balls that the dogs play with for a few hours daily





Bentleysmom said:


> This is the best ball we bought last April. Amazon.com: Jolly Pets Bounce-n-Play Dog Toy, Blueberry Scented, 8-Inch: Pet Supplies
> We had the same problem with him breaking them. This blue one is great. It has been outside all winter and when it snows he just digs it up and keeps on playing with it.
> 
> I have a thread where I compared all of the balls we bought for him. I think it's called Bentley's balls.


I'll have to look for the ball thread!
Thanks both of you for the suggestions! They're now on the list of balls to get in the future.  This dog has a serious obsession... >_>


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video.

I have a very ball crazed boy that looks a lot like your Dixie girl. 
They'd probably be a good match for each other.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

That was always the result when my wife brought home one of those dollar store balls for Ax. He would react the exact same way when he popped it too...shaking it angrily. LOL


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great video.
> 
> I have a very ball crazed boy that looks a lot like your Dixie girl.
> They'd probably be a good match for each other.


Haha!

Twins!


----------

